# acclimating to metal halides?



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i just added to my 29g tank a couple of feather dusters, nice rock with lavender mushrooms, a long polyp leather and a tiny kenya tree. this tank has metal halides. i put all of the new stuff on the sand bed for now. how long do i need to keep them low in the tank before they are ok out in the open? right now, i have the top glass covered with an opaque piece of cloth to filter the light.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would acclimate them over the next week or so. Slow and steady wins the race...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

